# honda eu 6500 is i-monitor hour reading



## addy20020 (Jun 13, 2017)

hi i am using honda eu 6500 is i want to understand how its i-monitor hour meter reading is work is.
is this work with spark plug wire winding or any way else.
i read its whole user manual manual but still not understand:tango_face_sad:


----------

